# Here goes nothing...



## Cthulhu (Nov 15, 2002)

I went and made Mozilla my default browser.  Crossing my fingers and hope the dang thing keeps working as well as it has been.

Built-in pop-up killer if your friend!

Cthulhu


----------



## fist of fury (Nov 15, 2002)

I haven't had any problems with mozilla. I've alternating between that and Opera.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 15, 2002)

FileZilla is an FTP program that I like also.  I hope I am not steering you wrong.  But Mozilla has never "Frozen Up" on me, never had a stack dump, and the multiple tabs keep me current.  Let me know if you have any questions, but the Mozilla.org has a good forum for problems.  The "Preferences" give you a lot more control than IE or Netscape.  

Michael


----------



## arnisador (Nov 15, 2002)

I need something for my Unix box at work. Is Netscape my only reasonable choice? I have a support person who can help me install it. I have Netscape 4.7 on it now and MartialTalk is slow and doesn't always load pages, Yahoo! occasionally crashes it (java I assume), etc.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 15, 2002)

I've been using Mozilla for some time now, just not as my default browser.  I only use IE when I absolutely have to (Windows Update).  Before, I used NS 4.79.

Mozilla still pukes on a couple of sites I frequent, but on a larger scale, it's much quicker than NS 4.x, and far more reliable.

Arnisador, I think they make a Unix flavored Mozillla as well.

Cthulhu


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I need something for my Unix box at work. Is Netscape my only reasonable choice? I have a support person who can help me install it. I have Netscape 4.7 on it now and MartialTalk is slow and doesn't always load pages, Yahoo! occasionally crashes it (java I assume), etc. *



LOL! Netscape certainly isn't your only choice, in fact, you can use any browser apart from IE (let's guess why then....oh yeah, Bill can't stand open source sofware! Plus he can't remember how to seperate it from Windows!)

Netscape itself it dead to be honest, it's been superceeded by Mozilla. You can use Mozilla, or Opera for linux (www.opera.com) would be my top choices. After that, there's Konqueror and Galeon which are other big ones, but not as good as Moz or Opera. For text based ones there's lynx, and more recently links, although you maybe don't have a need for ones of those.

Ian.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 16, 2002)

Another thing against Mozilla: it's e-mail client doesn't have a spellchecker.

Apparently, the spellchecker included with Netscape is code licensed from someone else by Netscape, which is why it isn't included in Mozilla.

Cthulhu


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 17, 2002)

I quote:

"Checking the Spelling:

Unlike Netscape, Mozilla does not come with a spell checker. Since the spell checker that is bundled with Netscape is from another company, and is a closed source project, it cannot be included with Mozilla."

That's the nature of open source; you can't have a program that is partly open source and partly closed source, it goes against the ethos.

Ian.


----------



## fist of fury (Nov 22, 2002)

Why not try Ximian as your email client


----------

